# Dwarf Cichlid - Neolamprologus Multifasciatus



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

I started out with 2 Multies from a LFS and then added 3 more unsexed juveniles from the Hamilton fish auction.
A 20 gallon long and a few months later and I have close to 50. (from full grown to the size of a large grain of sand)
These fish are one of the smallest cichlid species in the world and are also very docile and non-aggressive. The male reaches barely 2" in length, and the female only 1".
They're a fun fish to watch and if there's any fast movements outside the tank at all, they ALL disappear quickly into their shells or caves.
Here is a poor video (taken by phone) of my "multi" tank during a live baby brine shrimp feeding. (The background noise you hear toward the end of the video are my 2 dogs fighting over a chew toy  ) 
The last few second of the video shows the newest hatch of some pretty small fry moving in the sand.
Enjoy!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I love this species. I have a 15 gallon tank for them and have no idea how many there are.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

This a species on my "want" list for sure.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*VERY Nice!*

I've gotten back into Tangs lately, converting my 100g from south american cichlids to rock dwelling Tangs.. I've been looking for lamprologus similis, which are very closely related to Multies but haven't found them yet... If I fail to find any I'll definitely add Multies to the mix instead!


----------

